# What don't you worry about?



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

What are some things you used to worry about but don't anymore or stuff other people worry about that you don't or never did worry over?

I don't think there are any right or wrongs. I'm of the opinion if you think it's important than it is important if nothing else just for piece of mind.

I don't weigh arrow components anymore. Rifle reloading and seeing what a grain or 2 of rifle powder looks like helped ease my mind on that.

I don't worry about draw length to be "within a string twist" anymore.

I'm not really concerned about my release hand anchor much. Nose to string and center peep is my focus.

I'm not a tinkerer anymore. Bow hardly ever goes in the press after initial setup.

I don't worry about 1st axis on my sight unless really uncomfortable to keep bubble level.

F.O.C. never calculated it one time for my arrows.

0.003 vs 0.001 arrow straightness

There's more I'm probably forgetting!!


----------



## dmacey (Mar 27, 2015)

Chaos on the shooting line. As long as it's nothing dangerous with the kids running out onto the field of play, or running into me, etc., mayhem on the line with the kids laughing, putting arrows into walls etc., doesn't distract me.

In fact, I find it helps me to keep my focus and is good practice for concentration.

DM


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

erdman41 said:


> What are some things you used to worry about but don't anymore or stuff other people worry about that you don't or never did worry over?
> 
> I don't think there are any right or wrongs. I'm of the opinion if you think it's important than it is important if nothing else just for piece of mind.
> 
> ...


Don't overthink equipment adjustments.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

"erdman and cbrunson combined....

What are some things you used to worry about but don't anymore or stuff other people worry about that you don't or never did worry over?

I don't think there are any right or wrongs. I'm of the opinion if you think it's important than it is important if nothing else just for piece of mind.

I don't weigh arrow components anymore. Rifle reloading and seeing what a grain or 2 of rifle powder looks like helped ease my mind on that. I weigh the finished arrow just for reference. Never found +/- 3gr to make a difference

I don't worry about draw length to be "within a string twist" anymore. Don't even measure it. If it feels long, I shorten it. Also don't measure d-loop.

I'm not really concerned about my release hand anchor much. Nose to string and center peep is my focus. Same

I'm not a tinkerer anymore. Bow hardly ever goes in the press after initial setup. Usually never until new strings. I set up my Podium in about 30 minutes after putting new strings on. Paper tuned new arrows when I switched to outdoor. Haven't touched it since.

I don't worry about 1st axis on my sight unless really uncomfortable to keep bubble level. I eyeball 1st, 2nd, and 3rd. Rarely have to make changes from there.

F.O.C. never calculated it one time for my arrows. Me neither

0.003 vs 0.001 arrow straightness .003 arrows are pretty dang good, although I do have some .001. Not a big fan of .006

There's more I'm probably forgetting!! Tuning. I think people put way too much emphasis on "perfect" tuning. I shoot through paper with vanes usually a little nock high and roll with it. Never have a shot miss that I can't tell you exactly why it missed, and it's never tuning related."

Probably something on the same order as these two.


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

dmacey said:


> Chaos on the shooting line. As long as it's nothing dangerous with the kids running out onto the field of play, or running into me, etc., mayhem on the line with the kids laughing, putting arrows into walls etc., doesn't distract me.
> 
> In fact, I find it helps me to keep my focus and is good practice for concentration.
> 
> DM


Found out you gotta be ready for the opposite as well. Two person shoot off the place was eerily quiet. Opponents click was really loud!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

FOC percentage. I don't get nervous about anything to do with archery now, we had a shoot-down for k-45 Shooter of the Year at a local club, never felt nervous or under pressure, the other guy who is a really solid shooter was nervous, his breathing was harder and he had more stabilizer movement than normal. I now have confidence that I can do what I need to do to win and if I don't the other guy out shot me and I will train harder and beat him/her next time. Two years ago I would have been jelly-legged in that situation. I don't worry if a fletching has a small tear or if the front has a small curl. Neither of these things makes a noticeable difference out to 60+ yds. Some of my best arrows had fletching problems.


----------



## bows_-_arrows (Oct 19, 2010)

Dying....where I'm going.....no worries


----------



## dmacey (Mar 27, 2015)

erdman41 said:


> Found out you gotta be ready for the opposite as well. Two person shoot off the place was eerily quiet. Opponents click was really loud!


Well, I do have to say when shooting my olympic recurve, a really noisy line can make it hard to hear my clicker. I'm not good enough yet to feel it go off, though I just put a .030 thickness clicker on my bow to help with that. Was using a wussier .020, but the .030 whaps the riser good and is helping when I'm in a really chaotic loud environment.

With the compound, though, nothing can get through except maybe screaming or a baby crying real loud right behind me and that's about it. My shop hosts birthday parties and there's almost always 20 kids over on the opposite side shooting at balloons and it doesn't bother me a bit.

But you're right, if it gets suddenly silent, it takes me an arrow or two to get used to it again .

DM


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

1."Balance" of the bow. "Balance" or more accurately stated, weight distribution, really has little to do with how steady your hold is. 

2.Draw weight. Has nothing to do with the shot, and the wide variance of shafts/spines that will shoot well from a compound makes it irrelevant outside of rule of thumb. 

3.Draw length. It's only relevant to the particular bow you're shooting. 

4.Most of the myths that get promoted by archery "guru's." These myths used to bother me. Finally I just recognized "marketing" was how they chose to make their living, rather than shooting. 

:thumbs_up..........................it's a partial list. :teeth:


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

Lazarus said:


> "marketing" was how they chose to make their living, rather than shooting.


A huge problem for many people is trying to think their way to better shooting, rather than putting in the work. Selling to, and marketing for those people, is probably the backbone of the industry.


----------



## LMacD (Mar 16, 2015)

This is a good thread.

Obsessing about paper tuning. I'll eyeball the rest for centre shot, shoot through paper to ensure my arrows aren't coming off the bow backwards [], adjust as necessary and then do groups at 20 and 50 meters, with a tiny adjustment if/as necessary if there's a noticeable drift. I'm far from being the shooter that some others here are, but I'm solid enough to know my own good or bad shots. 

On the flip side one thing that I didn't worry about for a while but put it back into the "worry" pile is practicing up close, and doing it often. I got away from it last fall, not really sure why, and in general, my shooting went down and shot anticipation crept up. I now do the up close stuff at least 3 times per week, and I'm seeing improvement as a result.


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

Here's one I've heard of before that I never gave a second thought about.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4014881

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

I don't worry about tuning any more. I mean, I will do a rudimentary tune and maybe make some small adjustments, but there is no way I'm going to spend all day on a micro-tune. 

I don't worry if I'm shooting bad now. I just put the bow down and walk away. In the old days I'd try to shoot through it and wear myself out.

I don't worry about equipment. I have a sight, a rest, and arrows I have total confidence in. I don't change them, even though all of them are over a decade old. I am changing bows, but that is because I need a bow I can get parts for when I need them. 

I don't worry about winning any more. I know that if I put the time and practice in, I will win again. If I don't, I'm really not worried about it.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

erdman41 said:


> Here's one I've heard of before that I never gave a second thought about.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4014881
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


I won't be testing that one out either. 

I do understand the mindset though. Eliminating all possible inconsistencies as far as your mind is concerned helps build confidence. If you know with absolute certainty that everything is perfect, you can find comfort in that. Or you can build the necessary confidence by shooting what you have well enough, often enough, to establish that same confidence.

If you are at full draw at a tournament and questioning something equipment related, it will definitely affect your shot. I've experienced that recently.


----------



## thawk (Mar 11, 2003)

The biggest thing is SPEED
I shot through a chronograph this year for the first time in about 10+ years

Kenetic energy is another, with today's hunting equipment every bow out there will blow through a deer. I used to calculate a bow/arrow combination to find what made the highest KE only to figure out the KE stays almost the same with any given bow.

This goes along with KE, being macho and pulling 80#, I did it for years! then hunted at 70# and still full pass throughs! then in the 60's, a 60# bow today is faster then my 80# bows of 25 years ago

Keeping up with the Jones's. I have friends that have bought a dozen new releases in a year. What ever is the newest greatest thing, while I shoot my stanislawski Sahara from 1998

And many of the things you guys mentioned already


----------



## V3505 (Jan 31, 2013)

I dont worry much about the other guy/girl. I used to get frustrated at local clubs seeing average to good shooters turning in top scores, only to see those folks struggle at competitions. One thing I've learned is everyone has their own perspective on scoring arrows..... some are more lenient than others and take the better score. Everyone has good days and bad, but honesty and integrity go a long was in this sport. Each arrow for me is earned and I'd rather not cheat myself.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

V3505 said:


> I dont worry much about the other guy/girl. I used to get frustrated at local clubs seeing average to good shooters turning in top scores, only to see those folks struggle at competitions. One thing I've learned is everyone has their own perspective on scoring arrows..... some are more lenient than others and take the better score. Everyone has good days and bad, but honesty and integrity go a long was in this sport. Each arrow for me is earned and I'd rather not cheat myself.


I shot Bowhunter Championship at Vegas once. That's the money "pro" division. On the first round the guy calling arrows called two of my arrows 10's that weren't even close to the line. I said, nope those are 9's. He says, that's the way we always do it, they're close. I said, want me to get a judge? He just glared at me. The next day we were flighted differently and I didn't have him on my bale. Calling arrows is not that hard. If you want a for sure call, shoot the damn thing in the middle.


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

erdman41 said:


> Here's one I've heard of before that I never gave a second thought about.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4014881
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Well gave it a second thought. Early results have some promise. 

When I bought my bitz I was still just shooting my hunting bow so I got a right helical to keep the points tight and never worried about it since. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't worry about having a good time anymore win or lose, I have a good group of friends who travel together and we simply laugh and giggle the entire time.

I don't worry about getting rid of the arrow anymore, the first few years of hinge shooting that was a major concern.

I don't worry about shoot above my normal level, for the most part I shoot right where I am supposed to and some times I shoot better than normal which is icing on the cake.

I don't worry about missing a yardage and shooting a nickel, I do my best to make a good smart decision and then I commit 100% to it and send the arrow on its way.


----------



## dmacey (Mar 27, 2015)

erdman41 said:


> Well gave it a second thought. Early results have some promise.
> When I bought my bitz I was still just shooting my hunting bow so I got a right helical to keep the points tight and never worried about it since.


Heh. The fix for this particular mind-burrower is easy: fletch em straight and never worry about it again! This is definitely one of those things you have to be at a stratospheric level to worry about, IMO. I did experiment with a helical fletch once many years ago and quickly came to the conclusion that a good tune was an order of magnitude more effective for me at an accurate arrow than a helical vs straight fletch. 

Interesting from an engineering or aerodynamic POV though I guess...

DM


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

dmacey;1091726274This is definitely one of those things you have to be at a stratospheric level to worry about.[/QUOTE said:


> Well one person's stratospheric is another's person's disappointment.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmacey (Mar 27, 2015)

erdman41 said:


> Well one person's stratospheric is another's person's disappointment.


Well, true... Anyway, for me, I've always had other more basic things to deal with that I never kept a helical clamp around, much less worried about what direction. One thing I do still worry about is my tune, one objective of which is to reduce the workload on the fletchings as much as possible regardless.

But yes you're probably right, It's possible this does have an effect for someone out there....

DM


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

erdman41 said:


> Well one person's stratospheric is another's person's disappointment.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


If you set the bar low enough, you will be an expert much sooner.


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

Things I don't worry about that it seems others do:
Weighing components
Spine indexing (x10 for spine floating)
Matching rotation to rotation of unfletched shaft
Paper tuning
What <insert pro here> is using
Brand name of most of my gear
How anyone else is shooting
Tuning blade rests
Formulas for setting stab weights
Calculating FOC
Having my bows all at the same DL
Shoes
Follow through (it should simply happen)


Same as the rest, I'm sure there is a lot more LOL!


----------



## dmacey (Mar 27, 2015)

Mahly said:


> Things I don't worry about that it seems others do:
> ...
> Shoes


Uh oh. I do worry a bit about shoes. Is that bad? 

DM


----------



## oldpro888 (Dec 31, 2010)

Wether I win. I know now that age has affected my ability, and I enjoy shooting more just relaxing


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stromdidilly (Jan 8, 2014)

Does my hat match my shirt? What if I have to wear a jacket? What if someone else is wearing the same thing? How will people know I'm better than that person? 


Seriously though, I used to be very concerned with how I was shooting. Finished well at a couple of state tournaments, made some good archery friends and that all calmed down. 

What I will never stop doing is weighing arrows. I didn't weigh my outdoor arrows before this season and spent half the year shooting arrows w/ two different points trying to figure why on earth my groups were 1" wide by 10" tall  :embara: :beer:


----------



## quickshot22 (Jul 8, 2016)

never over think equipment. unless its tuned horrible.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

I don't worry about what you all are doing or thinking about what it is that I'm doing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbit57 (Jun 15, 2012)

When in a shoot-off or for the GOLD, _Don't worry about guy. You're competing against yourself anyways._ Just burn in that X as best you can by thinking through the shot.

*Shoot to improve!*


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Right now I'm kind of concerned about SonnyThomas as he hasn't posted in 10 days. Does anyone know if he is OK?


----------



## archeryshooter3 (Apr 12, 2011)

I dont worry about shooting a bow anymore. Two kids under 3 yrs old took care of for me, lol....


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

"Don't over-think it. You might just out-smart yourself," GRIV


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

archeryshooter3 said:


> I dont worry about shooting a bow anymore. Two kids under 3 yrs old took care of for me, lol....


Just so you know what to expect...it was 8 years between any real competitions for me...


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Bobmuley said:


> Just so you know what to expect...it was 8 years between any real competitions for me...


 It's going to be that long for me as well Bob once I shoot my first tournament this winter. Before it was my son shooting with me, now it will be my youngest daughter (I hope)..


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Worth it...


----------



## adam0321 (Jun 10, 2012)

erdman41 said:


> What are some things you used to worry about but don't anymore or stuff other people worry about that you don't or never did worry over?
> 
> I don't think there are any right or wrongs. I'm of the opinion if you think it's important than it is important if nothing else just for piece of mind.
> 
> ...


I never weighed arrows. Then I started shooting 80+ yards. 4 arrows consistently grouped high. These were arrows built my LAS. Shot them through the chronograph and those 4 were 15-18fps faster. I told them to build them with 100Gn nibs. these 4 had 80gns in them. 

sometimes and just sometimes it is the equipment. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Here is something that I really don't worry about and that is about to change for good, My overall draw length. Once again I have wasted a month of normal shooting at my level because I don't really worry about my draw length. At metropolis during the superman week I had a d-loop that was dying but it was going to make it another couple weeks but my peep started cutting strands so I took it out on friday night. Well since I had to sight my bow back in that next morning I thought it was a perfect time to put on a d-loop. Well when I took off the old d-loop my center serving on the lower know was iffy and about to die so I put on the new one and cinched it down and it was a little long. A little over a eighth inch over all longer then normal for me. 

I have shot it that way since metropolis and I haven't shot strong all month, I shot ok but my arrows just didn't hit behind the pin like they are supposed to. Saturday with 5 targets to go at a little local shoot I took the knot loos on the bottom and cut off a good eighth inch of the d-loop and melted it and tied it before it was my turn in our group of five. I stepped up to the target not knowing what to expect but the instant I hit the wall there it was, my normal float and I smoked the 12 ring. Yesterday I showed up to a benefit shoot and for the first time in a month or so my arrow hit behind the pin almost every shot all day long.

So, this is something that I usually don't worry about but from now on I am going to worry about it because it allows me to shoot really good for my ability level when I do worry about it.


----------

